# drawer slides



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

building an office sideboard that will have two side-by-side letter size filing drawers.
if chocked full, perhaps 30 pounds/drawer....

width & height to suit hanging folders, depth front to back 13 inches.

I would like to use some low friction drawer slides - ball bearing types methinks.
of course, every brand says they're the best...

any experiences / brands to recommend? brands that bombed / to avoid?
this build is replacing a single drawer that came with aluminum rails and steel balls. last about 5 years before the alum got chewed up by the steel balls and has been a sticky/balky/jammy PITA ever since....


----------



## sbrader (Aug 27, 2015)

While certainly not top of the line, I am very happy with some Knapp & Vogt TT100 slides I got at Woodcraft for making slide outs in the kitchen cabinets. They are very smooth and holding a lot more weight than you need. 

Scott

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have been using Gliderite slides, I get them on Amazon, for about $6-7 each, have had good luck with them, but you need to make everything square and tight, there is only about 1/32+- for best operation

Although I have been able to fudge more and got by with it but the tighter the better


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I used these on the dressers I built for our master closet, very happy with them, and with CSH.

http://www.cshardware.com/gs-4260-22.html


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I just bought some Knapp and &Vogt MUV's from woodworker's supply. seemed well priced and good quality. http://woodworker.com/


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

appreciate the input! - checking them out . . .


----------



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't mean to Hi-Jack the OP's thread, but it's over 1 year old so maybe no issue.

Is there any Ball Bearing drawer slides that are really crap? I know that some may be better than others, but is there a noticeable difference between brands? I don't mean to open a Can-O-Worms but from my limited experience they all seem pretty much equal. Until you start looking at different options, like soft close, etc.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

RonRock said:


> I don't mean to Hi-Jack the OP's thread, but it's over 1 year old so maybe no issue.
> 
> Is there any Ball Bearing drawer slides that are really crap? I know that some may be better than others, but is there a noticeable difference between brands? I don't mean to open a Can-O-Worms but from my limited experience they all seem pretty much equal. Until you start looking at different options, like soft close, etc.


Whatever slides came with my spouse's Harbor Freight workbench were crap. A few ball bearings came out of one of them. I fixed it, but it doesn't feel good. We wound up with an extra, unaccounted for ball bearing when it was all done.


----------



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Whatever slides came with my spouse's Harbor Freight workbench were crap. A few ball bearings came out of one of them. I fixed it, but it doesn't feel good. We wound up with an extra, unaccounted for ball bearing when it was all done.


Wow that is a surprise. I have 2 of their roll cabinets and a tool chest. The slides are very good and some are very loaded down. Did you ask for a replacement?

Not doubting that you had a bad experience with HF.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

RonRock said:


> Wow that is a surprise. I have 2 of their roll cabinets and a tool chest. The slides are very good and some are very loaded down. Did you ask for a replacement?
> 
> Not doubting that you had a bad experience with HF.


Thank you for the reminder. I just called them and a replacement drawer slide is on the way. I was lucky, because their are four different part numbers for the workbench, and they had replacement slides for only one of them. Fortunately, our part number was the matching one.

I have nothing against Harbor Freight. Their products are cheap, in more than one sense of the word. You get what you pay for. Some of their products are a real bargain, and others are a false economy when they don't work. Fortunately, Harbor Freight has a superb return policy. I don't mind the extra effort of returning tools and finding alternate tools from other sources when the Harbor Freight tools don't work. I trade time and effort for lower costs. I look at buying a tool from Harbor Freight as a scientific inquiry to answer important questions: Will it work? Are the savings worth it?


----------

